# Logitech G35 help.



## Sinjo (Jan 8, 2010)

I recently got one for Christmas, however that is irrelevant. 

Everything is installed fine and I want you to assume it's not the hardware, because it isn't.

When playing MWF2, some times I won't be able to hear anyone talk. I'll be able to hear sound effects and BGM. I'll have to unplug the USB cable and wait till some one talks in game to plug it back in for it to work. I have to plug it in exactly when some one is talking, otherwise it does nothing.

I was thinking about what could be causing the problem, I believe it's skype taking priority, I believe I've had the problem with my webcam in the past.

Input?


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 8, 2010)

That's the 7.1 shifting off somehow, I notice it with mine as well. For me I just flick the switch on the side of the earpiece, the dolby digital switch, upward then back downward (maybe twice) and it fixes it for the rest of the day usually.


----------



## Sinjo (Jan 8, 2010)

No no, It's just the people's voices I cant hear, they also can't hear my mic input... I think. My friend told me he couldn't hear my voice during one of these 'episodes'


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 8, 2010)

Sinjo said:


> No no, It's just the people's voices I cant hear, they also can't hear my mic input... I think. My friend told me he couldn't hear my voice during one of these 'episodes'



Yeah I can't hear some channels of audio too, this fixes that. Vent for instance, can't hear it at all.


----------



## Sinjo (Jan 8, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah I can't hear some channels of audio too, this fixes that. Vent for instance, can't hear it at all.


Right right, I'll try that tomorrow, s'too late for the gamings right now.


----------

